# not fun anymore!



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

I know what you mean about the yarn, had the same problem when I was knitting a sweater for my daughter. I fought it to the end and finished the sweater but will never use it again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No suede yarn either. It does not like to move on the needles.... You could use a double strand of a worsted weight, sport, or anything else you like, since size is not horribly important. It could also be fun to use 2 different colors. Joannes makes a boucle yarn that in the great big skein - it makes a very nice shawl and is a lot easier to work.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow...glad to know that! Will remember that tip for sure!
Thanks.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver...thanks for the tip....haven't been to JoAnn's yet to look at her yarn..will check that out! Thanks!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

What is the material of the needle you're using? Sometimes swapping out the needle material will make a more successful stitch and WIP.

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Y'all, I must be wired differently but I enjoy knitting with Homespun...it is so soft and lofty...and I am able to knit with it on metal or wooden needles...isn't it great how different we all are?


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Dear MindyG, I too dislike Homespun. I bought the most delicious color of cherry red for a simple scarf. The scarf is not long enough to finish, but too long to give up. I would happily frog & start over, but make what? What does well in this stretchless, springless yarn?


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm using a Harmony size 10 Birch needle. I wondered if a metal one would slide easier.....what do you think???


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I would be glad to donate this yarn to any group who may like working with it...we have a donation bin where we hold our knitting social here weekly...I think it's going to contain 3 1/2 skeins this week!! LOL!


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

try loom knitting. much easier!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> Y'all, I must be wired differently but I enjoy knitting with Homespun...it is so soft and lofty...and I am able to knit with it on metal or wooden needles...isn't it great how different we all are?


I've used either metal or plastic with no problems.


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm hoping to make lap blankets for the assisted living center I was in. I also want to make slippers and personalized hats and scarves. I apprecitate any help I can get. I'm trying to make granny circles. http://goodknitkisses.blogspot.com/2011/06/pattern-loom-knit-granny-round.html 
and then try to put them together. Might make earflap hats with eyelash or funfur on them for out little girls at church. I can make about one of those a day!



MindyG said:


> I think I would be glad to donate this yarn to any group who may like working with it...we have a donation bin where we hold our knitting social here weekly...I think it's going to contain 3 1/2 skeins this week!! LOL!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

If you use Addi turbos the yarn won't grab as badly. If you really want to go crazy - use bamboo - it is great if you are using dpn and want the yarn to stay put but bamboo slows me down a LOT. Get yourself some Addi Turbos and you will love working with the 'hairy' yarns. They are my favorite.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen to that! I find the chenille stretches like crazy.


jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

MindyG said:


> I'm using a Harmony size 10 Birch needle. I wondered if a metal one would slide easier.....what do you think???


I prefer bamboo needles over metal for the HS...just finished a scarf w/o any problems on the bamboo. Never used the birch. Good luck!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

With Homespun I stick with a simple scarf pattern and use metal needles. At first I didn't like it but after working with it I find it to be very pretty and soft. I want to try making a hat with my Knifty Knitter loom. I bought the yarn when they were on clearance at Michaels. Some colors were discontinued so they were .97/skein.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I use a feather yarn for my doll's hair but when I knit the whole wig\beanie I usually use a different yarn (close match for colour) for every second row - you don't even notice.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Just personal taste, I guess. I love homespun.



MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I just found this on a site:

Skill level isnt a measurement of a knitters capabilities; its a reflection of the knitters attitude.

Any knitter can handle any knitting technique; its just a question of practice, being able to read and count, and having confidence.

* * * *
Now I have to remember this! LOL


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm newly registered as of yesterday although I've read the threads for about a month. I started learning to knit a very long time ago but quickly figured out that I needed three hands to knit so I gave up and learned to crochet. I've been doing that for 26 years. I had bought a lot of yarn off of eBay some time back and in it were 3 or 4 skeins of this possessed yarn. (HomeSpun). It looks beautiful but I can't use it either. Now that I know it's not just me, I don't know what to do with it. As goofy as it sounds being a yarn hoarder that I am, I can't see me throwIng it away. Hmmm maybe I'll offer it on Freecycle. Then change my address LOL. Thanks for having me. I'm not always this windy. I hope. LOL

Vib


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

That shoulda been Viv! LOL In my excitement I clicked send just as I saw my error!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course. A knitter only has two stitches (knit and purl). Every other stitch is just this varied even cables are just picking up knit or purl stitches and taking to front or back of work. We can all do it. Now I need to learn how to crochet - it probably works on the same theory.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Homespun. Not for me either. After making a poncho a few years ago I vowed to never use it again. There are some beautiful colors, but they stay on the shelf. 

I'll use "Bounce" with another light weight yarn and the projects are nice and soft.


----------



## ron bohrer (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't stand homespun. Anything is better! Go to a good yarn shop (usually locally owned) and get some Noro. Or a yarn that is wool and silk combination. I use the best yarns I can find if I am going to put that much time into a project. Tricoter in Seattle is a good source.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Homespun would make a nice lapghan gift.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Homespun for crochet it's a little easier dealing with one loop. Keeping the tension consistent was a challenge but it only took me 3 inches to figure it out.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your frustration! I am pretty sure you can use two strands(4ply or dk) held together and get the same gauge, but try a little swatch. Hope you have better luck. Also try using aluminum needles with the homespun if you haven't frogged it yet? Good Luck :roll:


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

We used the boucle from Jo-Ann's to make several Prayer Shawls and also some for our ourselves. It makes a very beautiful shawl and is so soft, but the only way we could find to make it was just knit. The other patterns that we tried just didn't work. So we used just a cast on 68 or 70 stitches and K. It makes a very long shawl but it turns out nice. The colors are beautiful, I am making a black one for me as our church is always too cold for me.


----------



## islandlover2 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've made several prayer shawls using HS. Yes, it does "split" sometimes, but I figure it just adds to the "ambiance" of the shawl.....after all, it is handmade. HS is so soft...feels good next to your body. Just my opinion!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


LOL


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not want to jinx my self but I working on a shawl for my self. Had to put down for a while to do some thing else but I used metal size 11 needles the project called for 13 I knit loose so I dropped down one. I'm not having any problem with the yarn at all so far I love it. It's so soft and cozy.


----------



## seroba (Aug 21, 2011)

I am sure many enjoy using homespun, but I have never liked this yarn, although it comes in beautiful colors. Color is not the issue for me with this yarn, but it just feels unsubstantial and flimsy to me. 
My suggestion is use any yarn that you would want to wear yourself. Try making a swatch to get some idea of how a yarn handles, if you like the feel, or that you are satisfied with it. 
If you intend to use homespun again, maybe try different needle sizes to see if this is an issue.

Visit websters.com, for some truly interesting yarns.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know what you mean... I love the way it looks but can only knit with it on at least #13 or bigger needles. I have the same problems on Lions color waves.
Beth


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I am the opposite...I LOVE Homespun, have made MANY MANY prayer shawls, laprobes and scarves with it...always soft and so "wrapable" around shoulders and laps. I use both metal and plastic needles...have not tried the yarn on bamboo. Good luck..try, try again...don't let the frustration slow you down!!! GG


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

When making a shawl in HS I always use 13 or larger needles. I generally do around 54-60 cast-on width.

The Jo-Ann boucle needs a smaller needle. An 11 is the largest I use on it because it REALLY stretches. 

Both yarns do well on bamboo needles that have not been nibbled by a cat. Teeth marks grab the yarn and make it difficult to move from needle to needle.


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

Lordy, do I feel your pain. I had quite a collection of HS and gave it all away. Nasty stuff!
Lyn in NC


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Our prayer shawl group has made over 300 shawls, the majority with Homespun. The major problem has been knots and occasionally not twisted and you get a section that is like a roving. For the most part, we love HS---great colors and very soft. I think it is important to use a larger needle--either 11 or 13--some even use 15. We have also used Lion Brand Jiffy which works well if you want to put in some kind of pattern stitch.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope I don't sound ignorant, but what is "homespun"?


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I must say, although I do not knit yet, I do crochet and have used the homespun for hats, scarves, and a few other things. I loved working with it but I did get a brand that was so frustrating to work with. It seemed like every stitch the needle was catching on the yarn and pulling little threads out everywhere.
I changed to another brand and went with a simular color and it was way better. I didnt mind working with it after that. I hope this helps or that you find something better that works for you. I know how upsetting it can be to want to make something so bad with a pitcular yarn and then have it end up not working out.
Hope you get it figured out, have a great day.
Bobbie


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

A few years ago I had a chance to use this in a prayer shawl. A bunch of us at work did a shawl together. The main yarn was home spun. Then each of us working on it supplied a contrast yarn, so it was striped. I knew right away I would never buy home spun for a hand knit project. I like the colors but I can't stand the feel of it while knitting.


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have used homespun on the knifty knitter to make a throw- can also make a shawl with the knifty knitter. The thow I made looks like it will not be warm, but it is quite nice to cover up with and soooo soft. Easy to use on that loom, here is a picture of two long strips I did on the loom. I used one strand of home spun and one strand of worsted weight yarn together. I am going to make another long strip and then sew them together with wprsted weoght yarn doing the whip stitch. They are really soft and easy to make on the knifty knitter loom. these strips are 12 inches wide.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I hope I don't sound ignorant, but what is "homespun"?


It's a type of yarn. Bulky weight, knubbly, variations in color. It is the yarn many prayer shawls are made from because of a book (Knitting Into the Mystery) used as the basic guide for the groups.


----------



## Knittinggranny (May 9, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


I started a prayer shawl with Homespun, too. I dislike that yarn very much! I frogged it and took the yarn back to JoAnn's where I'd purchased it. They even took back the skein I'd partially used! I bought Bernat's Softee Chunky, which is the same weight, and it was wonderful to work with.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I do NOT like Homespun either!I bought a ton of it to make scarves one year & was just abour in tears. I eneded up donating all of it! Have vowed to NEVER use it again


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks SHcooper. I just learned something new. I was interested in her post and now I know what she is talking about. Have a nice day!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


LOL. You took the thought right out of my mind!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Stay away from Chenille. I find it as bad, if not worse than HS.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

MindyG said:


> I'm using a Harmony size 10 Birch needle. I wondered if a metal one would slide easier.....what do you think???


wax your wood needles with bees wax all yarns will slid better.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


if you have more of that yarn and you bought it at a store take it back and try to exchange it for another chunky yarn. or sell it to someone. It shouldn't be a fight to knit something.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyG said:


> I think I would be glad to donate this yarn to any group who may like working with it...we have a donation bin where we hold our knitting social here weekly...I think it's going to contain 3 1/2 skeins this week!! LOL!


I'm so proud of you. And won't you feel great to get rid of it and make someone else happy?

Knitting is to enjoy, not endure.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

LuvinCrafts said:


> I'm newly registered as of yesterday although I've read the threads for about a month. I started learning to knit a very long time ago but quickly figured out that I needed three hands to knit so I gave up and learned to crochet. I've been doing that for 26 years. I had bought a lot of yarn off of eBay some time back and in it were 3 or 4 skeins of this possessed yarn. (HomeSpun). It looks beautiful but I can't use it either. Now that I know it's not just me, I don't know what to do with it. As goofy as it sounds being a yarn hoarder that I am, I can't see me throwIng it away. Hmmm maybe I'll offer it on Freecycle. Then change my address LOL. Thanks for having me. I'm not always this windy. I hope. LOL
> 
> Vib


Welcome, Viv. We'll all be looking forward to reading more posts from you and hopefully some pictures of things you've made. Barbara


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> Y'all, I must be wired differently but I enjoy knitting with Homespun...it is so soft and lofty...and I am able to knit with it on metal or wooden needles...isn't it great how different we all are?


My first Homespun project drove me nuts -- the yarn was splitting all over the place! After several re-starts I got used to it. I agree with the comment about the needles. I have some old Susan Bates needles that I LOVE! and they seem to work well with Homespun, unlike bamboo.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

A week or so back, someone posted that EPAIS sold at Hobby Lobby was a good substitute for Homespun and that it is much easier to work with. I agree with jynx that chenille and suede would be a worse choice. Hard to work with, as well.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Knittinggranny said:


> MindyG said:
> 
> 
> > I started a prayer shawl with Homespun, too. I dislike that yarn very much! I frogged it and took the yarn back to JoAnn's where I'd purchased it. They even took back the skein I'd partially used! I bought Bernat's Softee Chunky, which is the same weight, and it was wonderful to work with.
> ...


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I've found the Homespun to be wonderful for soft cuddly scarves which I makes with an 11 or twelve needle.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi. I made the "easy triangle shawl" from Lion Brand website out of the Homespun. I guess I'm weird too, because I made 2 of them for prayer shawls. Once you got used to the yarn splitting it went pretty well. The end result was really pretty. I made the same pattern out of NY yarns MESA but had to do a lot more repeats because the yarn wasn't nearly as "lofty" (?). I also made the pattern out of Manos wool classica carrying a strand of mohair with it. My mother-in-law had a bag of mohair from when she took up knitting 40 years ago and wanted to know if I could use it. She's getting it for Christmas!


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree, absolutely, We are all different and I love the Homespun, sooo soft.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


I use both large (13) bamboo and aluminum needles with the Homespun yarn. Both of my needles have more rounded points so they don't split the yarn so easily. I use a Russian join so I don't have ends to weave in as they don't stay readily. I make scarves and afghans with it


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel for you. Have a Home Spun shrug sitting in time out.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

I prefer to use either wood, bamboo or acrylic needles when working with homespun brand yarn. I find metal too slippery. One thing you can do to help this yarn is to hold it with a second complimentary yarn. This seems to help keep things together a bit better. That method also seems to work with suede as well as several other unruly "art" yarns.


----------



## mjane2244 (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't like Homespun because of the very problem you are having. I have made many shawls out of it, but you are right, it is much work. I do find that knitting with it is easier, but I will not buy it again. As to what to substitute, someone more experienced will surely come to your aid. This is a wonderful site and everyone is so happy to help. Good luck.


----------



## Mystuerie (Aug 10, 2011)

I just finished a crochet poncho in Homespun. After the first dc's it went fast. Shell stitch around the edge to give it a lacy look. So soft and beautiful color. My Daughter in law loves it.
Good idea about the different needle material. Will keep that in mind for the future.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> I hope I don't sound ignorant, but what is "homespun"?


Homespun is a yarn made by Lion Brand. Go to their website and type in a search for Homespun.

www.lionbrand.com


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

MindyG said:


> I'm using a Harmony size 10 Birch needle. I wondered if a metal one would slide easier.....what do you think???


I really like homespun. I used aluminum needles and it slides fairly good on them. Bunches somewhat, but not enough to be too troubling. It makes lovely prayer shawls. I usually make a lace one. I have also made sweaters, swing jacket and hats.


----------



## Stacey Slanga (Jul 19, 2011)

My suggestion for your to consider would be to use aluminium needles; they slide more easily. When using this yarn, you need to be exceptionally careful to insert your needle to capture all the yarn on the next stitch. I've make soooo many prayer shawls and I know when you mean when you say, your finished garment is really pretty. We all have some yarn that we don't like to work with; mine is boucle - I hate the stuff.
Hope this helps.
Skippy


----------



## Mystuerie (Aug 10, 2011)

Home Spun is a thick 5 weight multi-strand yarn, that comes off the skein looking like rick-rack. It's loose and with my eyes, very hard to see the first chains. I used a smooth large crochet hook to work with it. Using double crochet stitches and the shell stitch to finish the edges. Turned out to be fast and no trouble after the first dc's. Very soft and cuddly material. Beautiful colors.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


It's rotten when you are not enjoying your project! Did you try changing out your needles/hook? Personally, I prefer to crochet with HS, and use a J or K hook. I love the way the colors blend and on a flat piece like an afghan, HS is very soft. But frogging or intricate stitches can be miserable.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Honestly, it all depends on the homespun you have. I hate knitting or crocheting with acrylic, store-bought homespun. But I love to knit/crochet with my one homespun wool or alpaca blend. There is something very satisfying about knitting with your own yarn.


----------



## 2klang (Feb 8, 2011)

I used HS for many prayer shawls but also not pleased with the way it works up or holds up. I have used Plymouth Encore and Colorspun as well as JIFFY Wool Ease, worsted weight and bulky and have really liked working with it as well as my finished product.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


I agree, I don't think I have used homespun but I have tried chenille and it definitely took the joy out of my project. Some love it, me - not so much.

There are so many options out there that thankfully we are not limited in our choices.

Here's hoping you find one that will bring a lovely smile to your face.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm one of the lones that loves Homespun yarn (except for the change of color in the "Harvest" (had orange but now red! Grrrr!).
I've mainly made prayer shawls with it since it feels so good draped over you and learned to give an extra pull when pulling the yarn through on a knit or purl stitch which breaks the little fibers that like to bunch up to make your stitches too tight. I use bamboo needles. To me the metal needles are to slippery for the Homespun.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Aunt Vay, I love your picture. Would like to hug her!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

What is a Russian join?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm always so tickled when the issue of Home Spun comes up! It's seems to be a love/hate thing with no middle ground. 

I love it, have no trouble working with it, use bamboo needles and have done countless projects with it. As a matter of fact, there are quite several skeins of it sitting here for Christmas gifts right now!

Send your unwanted, unloved Home Spun to me!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

You know, you don't have to use home-spun if you don't want to. Just swatch up a different yarn and if it works, go with it. 
I love to knit and crochet, but if I am not enjoying what I am doing...well, it usually doesn't get finished. Basically, if its not fun, forget it and move on to something that gives you joy. Life is too short to spend it hating what you are doing.


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. I made one prayer shawl using it and bought more for another and the last I bought I tried using it, but it is not working. I have made several prayer shawls and have used Simply Soft like you get at Wal-Mart and I really like to use I Love This Yarn you can get at Hobby Lobby. Glad to hear you are part of a great project. God bless.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

One thing I discovered is do not use wood or bamboo needles with this type of yarn. Metal works best. I'm using one I hadn't tried and it's even worse than Homespun, but I'm perservering. 

Good luck and hang in there


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Serene Knitter said:


> You know, you don't have to use home-spun if you don't want to. Just swatch up a different yarn and if it works, go with it.
> I love to knit and crochet, but if I am not enjoying what I am doing...well, it usually doesn't get finished. Basically, if its not fun, forget it and move on to something that gives you joy. Life is too short to spend it hating what you are doing.


Well, I guess you enjoyed working on this hat. Miss Belle is a sweetheart!

PS That's one of the reasons I frog so much, I don't like the projects as I am making them.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Your comment, "wrestling a bear" made me giggle! I've knitted several things with HS, they turned out very pretty and soft but it's not my favorite yarn.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I've crocheted tons of stuff with HS, and really liked it. I haven't tried knitting with it yet. Maybe I won't...


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

I have enjoyed this conversation. I made one item out of HP - sweater that made me and my petite daughter look like bears. Bought more to try a hat and now the HP yarn is in my "give-away" box. I'm sure that others have had success, but (sigh) not I.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


I was gifted a prayer shawl in Homespun several years ago - warm, cozy, comforting, but it sheds worse than the long-haired cat in summer! Thin, curly sheds, they get all over everything, but since it was a gift from a very caring friend who also had her own cancer journey, I will treasure it. I would guess she knits with aluminum needles, as it was made on at least a 10 needle, if not larger, simply garter stitch throughout, and fringed at both ends. Gorgeous color, and treasured for her thoughtfulness. 
I bought one skein of it, thinking of a hat, but haven't tried it yet...


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Miss Belle is my oldest granddaughter (I have 3). She spent nearly an hour modeling hats. I went through a hat phase and knitted about 20 of them before I moved onto something else. Sometimes something just tickles me and I keep knitting it until I get it out of my system.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Serene Knitter said:


> You know, you don't have to use home-spun if you don't want to. Just swatch up a different yarn and if it works, go with it.
> I love to knit and crochet, but if I am not enjoying what I am doing...well, it usually doesn't get finished. Basically, if its not fun, forget it and move on to something that gives you joy. Life is too short to spend it hating what you are doing.


Miss Belle is adorable. The toque is cute too, but Miss Belle steals the show.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


Amen to that!


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

It works good on scarfs.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

It works good on scarfs.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I'll put in my two cents. 

The colors of Lion Brand Homespun are gorgeous, and I did not have too much trouble knitting it up in seed stitch with size 13 needles for a scarf. I did not like the way the ends frayed and so troublesome to rip out stitches, it sticks together! Impossible to make fringe with this yarn. So pretty, but not my favorite yarn.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I'm sorry your haven such a hard time with Homespun. 
I'm working with it right now. with #13 needles straight . 
Its alot of stitches to have on st. needles but I was haven a time with it on circulars. sure dont know why. 
But so far its comming out nicely. 
1 more skein to add and its done. 
The pattern isnt complicated tho. 
k2-p2 with k1r-p1r boarder. 
Ya just have to go with what feels good to you. 
I always make something smal with new yarns that way if I hate it I havent waisted to much of my knitting time . 
Move onto something else , that will satisfy you greatly now. 
Good luck and enjoy your next project.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

What yarn did you use?


----------



## mommamarcia (Feb 14, 2011)

All of the yarn is on sale at JoAnn's with free shipping. The homespun is even $4.19 now. I love homespun yarn. I have made over 350 prayer shawls with homespun. They have beautiful colors.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I guess you either love or hate Homespun. I've used wood and regular needles with no problem. I'm currently making my 13th prayer shawl. I love the effects of the color subtleties as I work the yarn.

Momma Osa


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Just finished a shawl using homespun! It fought me all the way! Too bad it is such a pretty yarn never again
Jane


----------



## Stacey Slanga (Jul 19, 2011)

I had the same problem. I resolved it by knotting each strand of the fringes. This solved the problem for me.
Skippy


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweetsue Crochet is two basic stitches. Chain st and single crochet. Every thing else is a spin off on the single and just depends on how many times you wrap the stitch and where you put the hook to pull it through. If I can learn from a how to book, anyone can learn. Just know you can too. GOOD LUCK


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I fine chenille more difficult to work with than almost anything else.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I just love using Homespun. I use 9mm. straight aluminum needles , and have no problems. I just finished knitting 2 for a friend's church as she doesn't knit . They want to give each youth a prayer shawl at their confirmation.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I just love using Homespun. I use 9mm. straight aluminum needles , and have no problems. I just finished knitting 2 for a friend's church as she doesn't knit . They want to give each youth a prayer shawl at their confirmation.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I also use Red heart "Light and Lofty" and Bernat "Harmony".
They make up into lovely prayer shawls.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I love HS yarn, I started making afgans 3 weeks ago and am finishing up my third one now. I love that yarn and find it easy to work with. Odd how we are different. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jtanner (Aug 13, 2011)

Dear MindyG, I too am new to this site and learning so much from it. I have knitted many prayer shawls with the HS and use a #11 addi TURBO needle . Like the results, do not like the way the fringe turns out. Does anyone have a solution for the fringe to keep it from fraying.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jtanner said:


> Dear MindyG, I too am new to this site and learning so much from it. I have knitted many prayer shawls with the HS and use a #11 addi TURBO needle . Like the results, do not like the way the fringe turns out. Does anyone have a solution for the fringe to keep it from fraying.


One way to keep it from frayingis to put a bead on the very end of each strand then tie an overhand knot to keep it from falling off. This will make the fringe swing quite prettily and it will keep it from fraying. Actually, the knot keeps it from fraying, but the bead really adds to the look.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks...think i make a swatch on a bigger needle using metal and see if that makes a difference....


----------



## mbard3731 (May 1, 2011)

I am not a fan of Homespun either.....


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

great idea! bet that IS REALLY PRETTY! thanks!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks...think i make a swatch on a bigger needle using metal and see if that makes a difference....


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used tons of this yarn and love it. I imagine you are using a fairly large needle of it, be sure the points are blunt. If they are too pointy you may be picking up what you are not supposed to. I also hope you are pulling from the center of the skein, that makes a big difference too. I made a small ball of the end of a skein and it was not nice to work with, and I knew tht when I started using it. good luck with whatever you use.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I would stick with it. You'll have a beautiful garment when you're done. Just do a little at a time. Sometimes "out of the ordinary" requires a little more effort, but then you'll be very proud of the finished product.

My Dad died many years ago, but I always remember his favorite advice to me whenever I'd complain about anything...... "The first hundred years are always the hardest."


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL, thanks..but it's the first description that came to mind! LOL!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

LOL, thanks..but it's the first description that came to mind! LOL!


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

good advice! Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinsam (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to use this yarn a lot when it first came out. I found it very easy to knit with sharp-pointed metal needles in sizes between 9 and 10-1/2. Wood tends to grab the fibers and make the stitches drag. I like the sharp points because it's easier to pick up the stitches without looking and then I can watch TV while I knit (I'm a multi-tasker, if I had a 3rd hand I would read--ha ha). Also, try not to knit too tightly, that should help too.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

jtanner said:


> Dear MindyG, I too am new to this site and learning so much from it. I have knitted many prayer shawls with the HS and use a #11 addi TURBO needle . Like the results, do not like the way the fringe turns out. Does anyone have a solution for the fringe to keep it from fraying.


Sometimes I crochet a scalloped edge at each end of the shawl instead of fringe.


----------



## lleennoorree (Jul 30, 2011)

I DISAGREE WITH THE CHENILLE HATERS - I LOVE CRYSTAL PALACE CHENILLE - HAVE MADE TONS OF STUFF WITH IT - IT DOESN'T - I THINK THE WORD IS "CRAWL" - MEANS IT DOESN'T TWIST. I HAVE HAD REALLY GOOD LUCK WITH IT. I HAVE USED THE REALLY FAT CHENILLE FOR HAND WARMERS AND THE MEDIUM WEIGHTS TOO -TWO DIFFERENT BRANDS WITH NO PROBLEMS... I GUESS THIS IS WHY THEY MAKE DIFFERENT YARNS! RIGHT NOW I AM USING SOMETHING CALLED BEAUTIFUL AND IT IS AND IT IS LIKE KNITTING WITH THE STUFF OF CLOUDS - SOFT AND FUZZY AND NICE TO HOLD ON THE NEEDLES.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

One of my favorite yarns to use for many projects is Encore from Plymouth yarns. It is a wool and acrylic blend and comes in beautiful colors. Not badly priced, either.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Agree with jbandsma - chenille will make you pray for homespun.

I knit with homespun all the time without any trouble - what size needle are you using - how involved is the pattern -


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

simple pattern Prayer Shawl...62 stitches cast on and just knit for 3 skeins...using a size 10 needle (wood)...I'm gonna try a swatch with a bigger metal or plastic needle and see how it feels...maybe that will make all the difference.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

what size skeins? Jane


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

unfortunately, this hs is not from the center...it's just unrolling from side to side and I'm having to gently push the "excess" down to get it on the needle.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

its Lions Brand Homespun "Wild Fire" 185 yard skein.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

MindyG said:


> unfortunately, this hs is not from the center...it's just unrolling from side to side and I'm having to gently push the "excess" down to get it on the needle.


I always pull all my yarn from the center of the Ball.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! Jane


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

I absolutely love your avatar


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I made a cap and matching mittens with HS and used metal needles and didn't have a problem. I tend to knit rather tight stitches, so sliding off the needles wasn't a problem for me either.


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I have to ask about your picture! Did you crochet a cozy for your pet turtle?


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

you might try weaving on a knitting machine with it


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

wickedfun said:


> Y'all, I must be wired differently but I enjoy knitting with Homespun...it is so soft and lofty...and I am able to knit with it on metal or wooden needles...isn't it great how different we all are?


i too love homespun but definately not for knitting i learned the hard way not really good for that i use it exclusively for crocheting and have few if any problems it is like red hearts light& lofty which i find also is a crcheting yarn exclusive for me just my opinion also i use large hooks


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I do not like the homespun . I hated it when I crochet with it. Don't think I would like it any better if I knitted it.


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Chenille will make you want the homespun back.


Amen on that one!! Back when I started knitting I went through the Fun Fur and chenille craze. Chenille is miserable exspecially if you have bamboo needles and a tight guage


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so funny to me! We are all so different! But we all share a passion. Isn't that grand!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I've used Homespun successfully for several items and had no problems with it. I can't remember which needle I used, but it probably had a smoother end and wasn't too sharp. That would help a yarn like that glide rather than catch. If you have some different types, try them out on it.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

MindyG said:


> I'm using a Harmony size 10 Birch needle. I wondered if a metal one would slide easier.....what do you think???


All I have are metal needles. I made a scarf and a hat, and I don't recall being upset with the yarn at all. It was on of the first things I made.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I guess I'll put in my two cents.
> 
> The colors of Lion Brand Homespun are gorgeous, and I did not have too much trouble knitting it up in seed stitch with size 13 needles for a scarf. I did not like the way the ends frayed and so troublesome to rip out stitches, it sticks together! Impossible to make fringe with this yarn. So pretty, but not my favorite yarn.


I made both fringe and pom poms with it, and really liked the results. I guess we're all so different in what we like.


----------



## anima57 (Jun 22, 2011)

lion brand jiffy changes out nicely for size with the homespun. think it took 7 skeins of the Jiffy for a prayer shawl but that might have given me a snitch for my stash. I do not mind the homespun, but I only knit with it, only simple patterns that drape and use metal needles.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

I am knitting a shawl/stole with Homespun and I love it. I am using bamboo needles and the condo stitch I think its called.This shawl is straight - I just started knitting and kind made up what I wanted to make. You can lol!! You use needles of two different sizes. Maybe a #10 and #5-use the 10 on one row and the 5 on the next row. This pattern of stitches will not show up using Homespun like it would with a non-fuzzy yarn, but the knitting is still fun and the stitches are not tight on the needle like a non-fuzzy yarn would be.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Of course. A knitter only has two stitches (knit and purl). Every other stitch is just this varied even cables are just picking up knit or purl stitches and taking to front or back of work. We can all do it. Now I need to learn how to crochet - it probably works on the same theory.


LOL....crochet has more stitches to learn...single, double, treble, slip stitch, long single....but once learned, anyone can do it!


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I've asked this and haven't received an answer so will try here again. Which stitch would be best for a baby blanket made on a loom with the homespun? Thanks!


----------



## theriv17 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been knitting with LB Homespun for many years and have made countless shawls, afghans, baby blankets and scarves/hats. Always use a metal or plastic needle, size 10 and up. I've even used a double strand of it for a heavy blanket. The fringe is great if you knot the end, bead or not. I love reading everyone's different perspective on the same problem and always learn new things. Good luck, MindyG with your projects. And all the people who said to only do a little at a time are so right. When something gets tedious, I switch to another project for awhile (unless I'm on deadline for a gift or an order). Eventually they all get done. Riv


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

MindyG said:


> Well, I'm new but have posted once....so have been reading up on everyone's comments on homespun. About a week ago, I started a prayer shawl that called for HS. At first, it didn't bother me, but now I feel like I'm wrestling a bear!! My stitches are not tight, but all the little fibers are getting stuck here and there....I've only done half of a skein and I'm not enjoying this at all. The finished product so far is pretty, but it's too much like "work" and not play!
> I really enjoy knitting...anyone have a suggestion for a substitute yarn...I thought maybe chenille??


I hate homespun for knitting... I have used a baby type twist yarn type I found at Big Lots & I think any time BUT Homespun is good.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

A while back I bought not only Homespun but also Chenille to make an afghan. After buying the yarns I read that chenille was hard to work with, now after reading all the posts here regarding the difficulty with Homespun, I think it will just be one of those afghans that is never made.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm currently working on the Homespun jacket that is a free pattern from Lyon Brand. I'm making it in Montana sky-a beautiful color. So far so good. I'm using clover bamboo needles and knitting rather loosely for me which made the gauge for the pattern. 
I have started projects in the past with this yarn but it became a real bear and frogging was a nightmare.
This time I'm taking my time, relaxing while doing it. The pattern is very easy reverse stockinette so it should not give me any problems.
Hopefully I can post a picture when it's done. If it becomes a nightmare I'll post that too.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> A while back I bought not only Homespun but also Chenille to make an afghan. After buying the yarns I read that chenille was hard to work with, now after reading all the posts here regarding the difficulty with Homespun, I think it will just be one of those afghans that is never made.


Why don't you try your afghans anyway, and find out for yourself. There seems to be quite a difference of opinion on these yarns. 
You'll only find out by trying it .


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

I have made many triangle prayer shaws with lion brand homespun and love working with this yarn, but its not for every pattern , the shawls r soft and beautifull and wash well


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> A while back I bought not only Homespun but also Chenille to make an afghan. After buying the yarns I read that chenille was hard to work with, now after reading all the posts here regarding the difficulty with Homespun, I think it will just be one of those afghans that is never made.


I bet it would be absolutely beautiful if you did make it. Why not try a swatch and see?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I taught my daughter and her best friend to knit with Homespun. They made scarves, the pattern called for two strands of homespun held together, and size 17 needles. Supposed to use from both ends of the skein at the same time, but I just had them use two skeins. The needles were blunter, and I taught them to lay the needle tip between the stitches and then slide it down and then it goes in without splitting nearly as aften.

Personally I love it, and haven't had any problems with it. Like others have said on here it's a great world and it's wonderful that we have many choices in yarn and that we love many different types of yarn.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I also find Homespun difficult to use, and now avoid it! However, it is a bit easier to knit if you use old fashioned metal needles---the durable, but cheap kind that my grandmother used in the '50"s and '60's.....
A substitute yarn that I might suggest is in agreement with another person's post--used double stranded sport weight acrylic. Or, single stranded heavy worsted/Aran weight acrylic with a bit of a halo might be a good substitute for the homespun look. Good luck!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

MindyG I just finished a scarf with homespun (ugh) No using a metal needle won't help just makes it harder to work with. Too bad about this yarn because it comes in such great colors and really is soft but that's about it


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

samazon said:


> MindyG I just finished a scarf with homespun (ugh) No using a metal needle won't help just makes it harder to work with. Too bad about this yarn because it comes in such great colors and really is soft but that's about it


Yes, that's why I thought it would be good...the colors are so great and have such potential in afghans and shawls, etc. So far I haven't found a yarn that has the potential for anything close to the color I bought in HS.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Serene Knitter said:


> You know, you don't have to use home-spun if you don't want to. Just swatch up a different yarn and if it works, go with it.
> I love to knit and crochet, but if I am not enjoying what I am doing...well, it usually doesn't get finished. Basically, if its not fun, forget it and move on to something that gives you joy. Life is too short to spend it hating what you are doing.


Cute - looks like one of those caps that are susposed to be loose and unfilled in the top, slouch cap


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

KathieMT said:


> What is a Russian join?


It is a way of joining 2 yarns be working each back into itself

Here is a utube video showing the technique. Google 'russian join knitting' and find a large number of videos and help


----------



## sbruyette (Jan 20, 2011)

I understand that yarns are different and some are better for sweaters or mittens or socks. Some are better for hats, etc. Homespun is great for prayer shawls. I use large Clover bamboo needles. Really didn't have a problem.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

It reallly is funny how different we all are! I prefer to knit with Homespun, if I have to use it, rather than crochet because I can see all the stitches on the needles. I crocheted a large afghan for my couch with homespun a few years ago. Since the pattern called for such a large hook, (an M I think) I could only find the size I needed in plastic. Something about using plastic with acrylic yarn sets my teeth on edge! Between the plastic on plastic and the poor lighting in my family room, I almost gave up. I have to admit,that afghan was more work than fun. But then I used some of the left over yarn to knit a scarf for one of my sons who is sensitive to wool. I used bamboo needles and that was much easier.


----------



## FreddieN (May 5, 2011)

Aunt Vay, you have my sympathy. Unfortunately Homespun is hard to frog as the little fuzzy bits tangle with each other. I don't use HS any more-- can't see what I'm doing and it splits too easily. It also doesn't wear well. Made a blanket for a friend's toddler that admittedly got washed a lot, but looked tattered with in a month. 
The easiest thing I know of for HS is (dare I say it on this site??) is to crochet granny squares or a one-big-granny-square-afghan/baby blanket because I can find where to inset the hook by touch. 
Good luck!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

We are all different. I love Homespun - the softness, the end result. But, I've mostly used it for "loose-stitch" shawls and never been disappointed. Also made one hat for myself. Chenille, on the other hand, "stuck" to my metal needles, ends wouldn't stay tucked, and I did not enjoy my project (long ribbed scarf). I was left with 2 more skeins and don't know what to do with them. For a HP substitute, look for any yarn you like that is a #5. My WIP is a wrap using a tweed from Lion Brand, and I love the yarn. Half the fun of knitting is using different yarns, so experiment!


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

caroline51 said:


> try loom knitting. much easier!


What is loom knitting??


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am new to knitting and have used Lion Brand Homespun from JoAnn's or Michael's with great success. Lion Brand has a web site. Are you using 10-11 or larger needeles?
karen in CA


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha a fellow loom knitter--- what is your fav thing to make on the looms?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

chenelle is lovely yarn


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Loom knitting- goggle it on you tube it is a wonderful way to make anything you can make with regular needles and is much easier on your hands. there is a learning curve but not a big one-- you tube will teach you all you need to know. You can get a set of the looms at Wallieworld for around 12 bucks or use a coupon at Joanne's. Try it you might like it. I love it especially when my hands are tired from other needle crafts.


----------



## sparky60 (Feb 9, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I'm sorry your haven such a hard time with Homespun.
> I'm working with it right now. with #13 needles straight .
> Its alot of stitches to have on st. needles but I was haven a time with it on circulars. sure dont know why.
> But so far its comming out nicely.
> ...


What does the "r"mean after your knit1, purl1? thank you


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

sparky60, r should mean row.


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

I LOVE Homespun....but....I do not do anything much more than garter stitch with it, with no smaller than a 11 needle. I make almost all my prayer shawls with Homespun, also some laprobes. But "fancy" stitches can be aggravating. The Homespun colors are so pretty, and the garter stitch looks nicely textured.


----------



## seroba (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree and Have hand knitted many sweaters and scarves with encore worsted. Besides looking great, the sweaters are substantial, and wear like iron. This is an easy care yarn, hand wash, or machine wash delicate, lay flat to dry. 

The price is good, and lots of yarn per purchase. I am always surprised that many people compliment these sweaters and desire to have one of their own. There is a wide variety of colors available, including paints.


----------

